# Favorite Summer Sides?



## Kayelle (Jun 16, 2014)

Since Summer is on the way, I thought this may be a good thread for sharing your favorites.

Here's a family favorite side dish for grilled Summer food. It's especially good with grilled pork ribs.


Sauerkraut Salad 

1 qt. sauerkraut
1 green bell pepper, chopped
1 sm. onion, chopped
1 cup celery, chopped
1 sm. jar pimentos
1 cup sugar
1/2 cup salad oil
2/3 cup vinegar

Place kraut in a colander, drain and slightly rinse with water pressing out water. Coarsely chop the kraut with kitchen shears. In a large bowl, whisk the dressing ingredients till blended and add the kraut, veggies, and drained jar of pimentos. Refrigerate covered for several hours or over  nite, and pour off excess liquid before serving.


----------



## mmyap (Jun 16, 2014)

Copied and printed! Love the idea of a kraut salad.  Nobody in my family will eat kraut except for me.  I can make this just for myself and keep it in the frig.


----------



## Kayelle (Jun 16, 2014)

Thanks mm. I've found people who claim to hate my beloved sauerkraut, *love* this salad, especially kids. Have fun trying to keep it for yourself.


----------



## Dawgluver (Jun 16, 2014)

I've made similar, and it's yummy!


----------



## GotGarlic (Jun 16, 2014)

I have lots of summer side favorites, with all the fresh veggies available! 


http://www.discusscooking.com/forums/f11/potato-salad-with-vinaigrette-dressing-86419.html
http://www.discusscooking.com/forums/f18/grilled-stuffed-zucchini-boats-80104.html
http://www.discusscooking.com/forum...grilled-vegetables-and-vinaigrette-89726.html
Creamed Green Chili Rice Recipe : Bobby Flay : Food Network
Mesa Grill's Southwestern Potato Salad Recipe : Bobby Flay : Food Network
Tilapia with Tomatillos and Avocado filled with Maque Choux Recipe : Rachael Ray : Food Network - I just use the maque choux from this recipe


----------



## merstar (Jun 16, 2014)

Here are some of my favorites:

CITRUS GREEN BEAN SALAD
Citrus Green Bean Salad Recipe at CooksRecipes.com
ROASTED ASPARAGUS WITH CRISP SHALLOTS
Eat@ Recipe Swap & Recipes :
PARMESAN GREEN BEANS
Eat@ Recipe Swap & Recipes : 
ROASTED TOMATOES WITH GARLIC AND GORGONZOLA
Hello 2009: Roasted Tomatoes with Garlic and Gorgonzola « Je Mange la Ville


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Jun 16, 2014)

Fresh fruit of the day salads...all summer long.

I also now love Kale salad

Kale Salad

Dressing
1/4 c EVOO
1/4 c Cider vinegar
Zest of meyer lemon
3 T meyer lemon juice
1 T honey

whisk together

4 c kale, chopped
1 c dried cranberries
1/2 c pecans, chopped
2 green onions, sliced

Toss, dress and chill.

Wasabi Ahi Tuna Salad
Serves 4

1 pound Ahi Tuna, seared and chunked
Salad Greens
1 medium red onion, thinly sliced

Dressing
3 tablespoons soy sauce
¼ cup lime juice
2 teaspoons sugar
2 teaspoons wasabi powder, mixed with 2 tablespoons water
2 teaspoons ground ginger or 1 tablespoon fresh shredded ginger
2 tablespoons grapeseed oil or favorite salad oil
2 green onions, finlely sliced with green tops

Mix all dressing ingredients together, allow to mellow in fridge for 30 minutes.  Toss Tuna in the dressing, marinate for 15 minutes.  Place rinsed and dried  salad greens on 4 serving plates, divide the Marinated Tuna and dressing, top the salads, separate red onion slices and sprinkle over the tuna.  Serve Cold.

Ramen Salad

Favorite ramen recipe:
4 packages of ramen, cooked, drained and chilled (throw away the flavor packets)
1 cup sliced green onions, green and white parts
1 large red pepper, seeded and diced
2 cups baby bok choy, sliced thin

Dressing:
4 tablespoons rice vinegar
1 tablespoon light olive oil
1 tablespoon sesame oil
2 tablespoons soy sauce
2 teaspoons minced ginger root
2 teaspoons minced garlic
2 teaspoons sesame seeds

Mix all together and serve chilled.


----------



## cave76 (Jun 16, 2014)

Sliced tomatoes
Slices of oranges (not the segments)
Thinly sliced sweet onion. _If no sweet onion, sprinkle salt on regular onion slices, let sit for a while then squeeze and rinse lightly._
Ripe olives pitted (or pitted Kalmatas)

A splash of vinaigrette. Or perhaps just some white Balsamic.

It's a pretty dish and can be arranged on some lettuce. No cooking!


----------



## Kayelle (Jun 16, 2014)

It's about time again for the *DRAGON LADY'S SESAME NOODLES *made famous by multiple threads over many summers here at DC. 

Dragon Lady Kitchen blog: SESAME NOODLES


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Jun 16, 2014)

Love those noodles.


----------



## chiklitmanfan (Jun 16, 2014)

My son makes what looks like a plain white rice recipe but it is so subtle and inviting. He cooks the rice in chicken broth with a couple of bay leaves. Then he adds rice vinegar, and fresh cilantro. Simple but addicting.

I make a side of couscous with sautéed onions, minced garlic, lemon juice, broccoli flowerets, S&P, and Parmesan cheese. This is a great side dish/vegetable when you don't have a lot of time.

Scratch-made oven baked sweet potato fries. Slice'em up thin, place on an olive oil sprayed cookie sheet then spray more olive oil over the top and season liberally with S & P. Bake at 375 degrees for approximately 20 mins.

BTW, I have two "Misto's" which are pump sprayers made for vegetable oils.  I have one for olive oil and another for vegetable oil.  They work beautifully, especially when lightly basting something in the oven or lightly sautéing something in a pan.


----------



## cave76 (Jun 16, 2014)

chiklitmanfan said:


> BTW, I have two "Misto's" which are pump sprayers made for vegetable oils.  I have one for olive oil and another for vegetable oil.  They work beautifully, especially when lightly basting something in the oven or lightly sautéing something in a pan.



I love my Misto, with olive oil in it. Maybe time to buy another one?


----------



## Whiskadoodle (Jun 16, 2014)

I must have been living under a rock.  I don't recall any discussions regarding Dragon Lady Noodles.  I like Asian Noodles.  This one's getting "taped" to the top of the recipe box >> e-recipes.  

Favorite summer sides I don't see mentioned yet include Texas Caviar,  Tabbouleh,   Grilled  pineapple or peach halves.  Fresh Sliced Tomatoes>> don't need to get too fancy when local or home grown tomatoes are first available,  Watermelon, corn on the cob.  

I like and make "summer" pickles,  basically marinated cukes in vinegar/ sugar and a little water.  Add any of the following you are in the mood for-- coriander seeds, celery seed,  mustard seed, sliced hot pepper,  dill or dill seed,  a little sesame oil,  sliced/minced ginger.  you get the idea.  Also good in winter when you need to bring a little summer indoors when blizzards keep you locked up.  Also good using sliced zukes,  cooked carrots or green bean leftovers.  Also good when removed from the marinade and a little sour cream is stirred in.  

" French" potato salad.  Not sure why this is called French.  Basically cook sliced skin on red skin potatoes,  stir in some sour cream, maybe a little yogurt but no mayo,  stir in some sweet onion dice, green onion tops
and maybe some minced dill.  

Roasted potato salad.  Dice peeled/ or not/ potatoes bite size.  Toss in olive oil, snipped rosemary & fresh sage leaves, garlic powder.  Into a hot oven until roasty toasty colored.   Serve warm or room temp.  Travels and keeps safely for picnics where mayo may be an issue.   

And if mayo is not a serving issue,  make devilled eggs.  Lots of them.


----------



## GotGarlic (Jun 16, 2014)

Just wanted to mention, re: mayonnaise in summer salads: Salads with mayo are no more dangerous than any other food. It was a problem years ago when people made their own mayo from raw eggs, but commercial mayo is now made with pasteurized eggs. FDA food safety guidelines say that cooked foods should be left at room temperature for no more than two hours.


----------



## Kayelle (Jun 16, 2014)

Whiskadoodle said:


> I must have been living under a rock.  I don't recall any discussions regarding Dragon Lady Noodles.  I like Asian Noodles.  This one's getting "taped" to the top of the recipe box >> e-recipes.
> 
> Favorite summer sides I don't see mentioned yet include Texas Caviar,  Tabbouleh,   Grilled  pineapple or peach halves.  Fresh Sliced Tomatoes>> don't need to get too fancy when local or home grown tomatoes are first available,  Watermelon, corn on the cob.
> 
> ...



 Here ya go Wiska....starting back in 2010. https://www.google.com/search?q=Dra...=%A0&sitesearch=discusscooking.com&gws_rd=ssl

Thanks for all the yummy sounding ideas too.


----------



## Dawgluver (Jun 16, 2014)

Kayelle said:


> Here ya go Wiska....starting back in 2010. https://www.google.com/search?q=Dra...=%A0&sitesearch=discusscooking.com&gws_rd=ssl
> 
> Thanks for all the yummy sounding ideas too.




Thanks for bringing this up, Kayelle!  We need to keep adding to the favorite DC recipe sticky too!


----------



## CWS4322 (Jun 16, 2014)

My summer sides are dictated by what's growing/ ready in the garden.

Here are a few:

https://www.lcbo.com/lcbo-ear/RecipeController?language=EN&recipeType=1&action=recipe&recipeID=3833

My best friend's grandma's marinated tomatoes:

Chunks of tomato, red onion, EVOO, white wine vinegar, S&P, fresh basil, fresh oregano, marinate overnight in the fridge.

One of the ways we eat zucchini:

zucchini, tomato, garlic, fresh oregano, green onions, chard sauteed in EVOO and tossed with some fresh basil and freshly squeezed lemon juice.

Dump salad:

Baby greens (chard, kale, spinach, arugula, turnip/radish greens) tossed with EVOO and freshly squeezed lemon or lime juice, chives, French tarragon, cherry tomatoes, Chinese pea pods, pea shoots, nasturtium leaves, some lavage leaves or celery leaves, grated raw baby beets, kohlrabi, black raspberries and blue berries. Can't wait!!!

When the beans are ready:

First picked green beans, blanched and tossed with EVOO and curry power and tumeric, S&P, squeeze of lemon juice.

Swedish cucumber salad when the cucumbers and onions are ready:

http://www.food.com/recipe/swedish-cucumber-salad-pressgurka-235063

I add fresh dill instead of the caraway and use white wine vinegar.


----------



## Dawgluver (Jun 16, 2014)

Kayelle said:


> It's about time again for the DRAGON LADY'S SESAME NOODLES made famous by multiple threads over many summers here at DC.
> 
> Dragon Lady Kitchen blog: SESAME NOODLES



Drat.  My sesame seeds are rancid.  Toasted the heck out of them, no resurrection.  

All these sides sound great!  I love refrigerater pickles, recipe varies every time I make them.


----------



## Cheryl J (Jun 17, 2014)

Oh no, Dawg! What a disappointment.  Do you keep your sesame seeds in the fridge?  I have a jar in there that I've had for about 6 months or so and they are still good, once I toast them.  Same with fennel seeds...or any nuts or seeds.  I just took some chopped pecans out of the freezer and toasted them for a salad and they crunched right back up.


----------



## Dawgluver (Jun 17, 2014)

Duh me.  Where was my head? I always keep all my seeds in the fridge, and had bought the sesame seeds just for the DL noodles!  Sadly, they spent their short lives in the spice cabinet.  They expired in March.  No hope for them.


----------



## Cheryl J (Jun 17, 2014)

Thanks, Kayelle, and others for the recipes!  I love summer sides, so much so that they sometimes end up being main dishes.    I love sauerkraut too, but no one else in my family does.  I copied your recipe, Kay.  Thank you. 

I love marinated cucumbers or asparagus, and use the same ingredients for both...just a mixture of rice wine vinegar, a little sugar, sliced onions, and let 'em marinate for a while.  I love 3 (or 4) bean salad, sliced and grilled sweet potatoes, pasta salad with shrimp, noodle salads....guess I better get my faves out to post recipes. lol

One of my fave sides/salads is kades Asian Noodle Salad.   Will get recipes together tomorrow.


----------



## Aunt Bea (Jun 17, 2014)

One or more of these usually turn up at our family potlucks.  I don't make them for myself anymore because they all contain a fair amount of sugar.

Claremont Salad Recipe

5 Cup Salad Recipe - Allrecipes.com

Fire and Ice Salad Recipe - Allrecipes.com

Corn Salad/Relish adapted from a recipe by Marion Cunningham.

4 cups fresh or frozen corn
1 red pepper
1 green pepper
6 ribs celery
2 onions

Pickle
1 cup sugar
2 t dry mustard
2 t turmeric
2 t celery seed
2 1/2 cups white vinegar
1/4 cup water

Chop the vegetables roughly the size of corn kernels.  Put everything into a pot and bring to a boil, simmer for 15 minutes.  Put hot relish into sterilized jars and refrigerate when cool.  This will keep in the refrigerator for several weeks.  You can also can it for long term storage by processing in a water bath canner for 10 or 15 minutes.  I just put it into a covered dish and refrigerate it overnight, or several days, then serve ice cold.


----------



## chiklitmanfan (Jun 17, 2014)

Whiskadoodle said:


> " French" potato salad. Not sure why this is called French. Basically cook sliced skin on red skin potatoes, stir in some sour cream, maybe a little yogurt but no mayo, stir in some sweet onion dice, green onion tops
> and maybe some minced dill.
> 
> .


 
I've tried to prepare potato salad with sour cream or yogurt but it always turns out watery after putting out to serve.  How do you keep the thick, rich consistency of sour cream or yogurt ??


----------



## GotGarlic (Jun 17, 2014)

chiklitmanfan said:


> I've tried to prepare potato salad with sour cream or yogurt but it always turns out watery after putting out to serve.  How do you keep the thick, rich consistency of sour cream or yogurt ??



Are you using Greek yogurt? It's been strained, so it has less water. Or you can strain regular yogurt in a strainer lined with cheesecloth over a bowl for a couple of hours.


----------



## LPBeier (Jun 17, 2014)

I love corn on the cob and bacon wrapped grilled asparagus.  We eat a lot of Greek and Caesar salad in the spring and summer.  

I really love Kitchenelf's http://www.discusscooking.com/forums/f20/moms-macaroni-salad-a-cookout-favorite-586-2.html.  It has become a staple for our church's week long youth conference where we provide lunches and dinners.


----------



## jabbur (Jun 17, 2014)

I make a kidney bean salad that never has left overs!  It's really easy to make

2 cans dark red kidney beans, drained and rinsed
4 hard boiled eggs chopped
2-3 Tbs dill relish (can add more or less to taste)

Waldorf salad dressing
1 cup mayo
1/2 c. sugar
1/4 c. cider vinegar

mix well together and add to beans mix

I generally don't use the whole salad dressing mix.  It can be saved for another use later.  The dressing tends to settle in the bottom of the bowl so be sure to stir well before you serve.

This is the basic recipe and I often double it and still can get rid of it all at a single meal.


----------



## chiklitmanfan (Jun 17, 2014)

*In the past have used regular plain yogurt but.....*



GotGarlic said:


> Are you using Greek yogurt? It's been strained, so it has less water. Or you can strain regular yogurt in a strainer lined with cheesecloth over a bowl for a couple of hours.


 
....from now on we will use strictly Greek yogurt.  We use it on everything else because of the superior consistency and flavor.  Thanks for the suggestion.


----------



## cave76 (Jun 17, 2014)

chiklitmanfan said:


> ....from now on we will use strictly *Greek yogurt.  *We use it on everything else because of the superior consistency and flavor.  Thanks for the suggestion.



Greek yogurt is far superior to the slimy stuff of other brands. It's hard to find *full fat* ---- some stores don't sell it but it CAN be found.


----------



## msmofet (Jun 17, 2014)

Mac salad







Potato salad

Kidney & Cannellini Bean Salad

Pasta Salad






My version of Dragon Lady Sesame Noodles







BTW after the summer is over we will need to start DRAGON LADY'S SESAME NOODLES Rehab ..... again!!!


----------



## Somebunny (Jun 17, 2014)

Whiskadoodle said:


> I must have been living under a rock.  I don't recall any discussions regarding Dragon Lady Noodles.




Hey we must have been under the same rock Whisk, but I don't remember seeing you there, did you see me?  Anyway the Dragon Lady noodles sound good.  (Thanks for posting Kayelle)  wish I had read the post before I cooked rice to go with our stir-fry, these might have worked with it.  

We have lots of favorite Summer sides, we like all of the usual suspects and often Greek salad or veggie pasta salad as a side.  One unusual one is Swedish Spaghetti Salad and another is a salmon pasta salad that a friend and I made up, I will post them later in the salad section, if I haven't already.


----------



## Cheryl J (Jun 18, 2014)

msmofet....great pics!  Looks so good!


----------



## msmofet (Jun 18, 2014)

Cheryl J said:


> msmofet....great pics!  Looks so good!



Thank you Cheryl.


----------



## Whiskadoodle (Jun 18, 2014)

chiklitmanfan said:


> I've tried to prepare potato salad with sour cream or yogurt but it always turns out watery after putting out to serve. How do you keep the thick, rich consistency of sour cream or yogurt ??


 
Ach. I don't even like watery cole slaw. Invest in more slotted spoons? 

My apologies. I inadvertently lied. I do use Mayo. 2-3 pounds new or red skin potatoes, 1 cup sour cream and a dollop or two of Mayo. ( S & P and some garlic powder, that's about it) It's a bonus if you add anything else to the salad. I use sweet onion and definitely green onion tops or parsley to garnish.  Some snipped tarragon if you have it.  And knowing me, probably celery and radish slices if there are any in the house. My notes say Ok to use greek yogurt, doesn't mean that I actually did this, maybe wishful thinking for "next time". Like wise, my notes say to add a spoon or two of horseradish. I don't really have a "real recipe", so consider this is it. 

I have made this for parties, so it was made in advance and chilled. Maybe the sour cream got more solid again after it was thinned just enough for tossing. It has never gotten watery.


----------



## Whiskadoodle (Jun 18, 2014)

Pesto.  In or on anything.  Pasta, sliced chicken,   mixed in a veggie salad instead of dressing.   Slathered on baguettes slices.


----------



## Kayelle (Jun 18, 2014)

Whiskadoodle said:


> Pesto.  In or on anything.  Pasta, sliced chicken,   mixed in a veggie salad instead of dressing.   Slathered on baguettes slices.



How do you make your pesto Whiska?


----------



## Whiskadoodle (Jun 19, 2014)

Since my memory is so good making a sour cream sauce,  I typed the recipe verbatim this time.   The original calls for pine nuts,  but walnuts are more affordable and give an equally good texture and flavor.   

http://www.discusscooking.com/forums/f76/pesto-recipe-90116.html#post1369798


----------



## TATTRAT (Jun 20, 2014)

For me, my go to is sliced cucumbers, tomatoes, red onion or vidallia onion, fresh parsley, fresh basil, a little honey, a little balsamic, olive oil, cracked black pepper and crumbled feta. The longer it sits, the better it gets!


----------



## CraigC (Jun 20, 2014)

When I'm "Qing or grilling", the sides go with the meal. Generally based on the style of what I'm cooking.


----------



## mmyap (Jun 20, 2014)

PrincessFiona60 said:


> Dressing
> 1/4 c EVOO
> 1/4 c Cider vinegar
> Zest of meyer lemon
> ...



Your Kale salad is on the menu tonight PF, with a few substitutions.  I bought the kale but I forgot everything else on the ingredient list.  I only had regular lemons.  I used avocado oil, dried cherries and agave.  Spiced pecan and goat cheese.  I've been looking for a kale salad dressing that wasn't italian-y.    I think the subs will work nicely.  Thank you!


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Jun 20, 2014)

mmyap said:


> Your Kale salad is on the menu tonight PF, with a few substitutions.  I bought the kale but I forgot everything else on the ingredient list.  I only had regular lemons.  I used avocado oil, dried cherries and agave.  Spiced pecan and goat cheese.  I've been looking for a kale salad dressing that wasn't italian-y.    I think the subs will work nicely.  Thank you!



Perfect!  I've been using Avocado Oil since I found it, too!


----------



## Cheryl J (Jun 20, 2014)

Sounds wonderful!  I would really love that salad.


----------



## Addie (Jun 21, 2014)

Dawgluver said:


> Drat.  My sesame seeds are rancid.  Toasted the heck out of them, no resurrection.
> 
> All these sides sound great!  I love refrigerater pickles, recipe varies every time I make them.



I bought a  jar of McCormack Sesame seeds many years ago. I used them once and a couple of years later when I was cleaning out, I tossed them. Not because they were rancid, but because they were old. To this day I have never had a need for sesame seeds. (I can't digest them.) Considering that they were a national name brand, would they have gone rancid? They were the white kind.


----------



## GotGarlic (Jun 21, 2014)

Addie said:


> I bought a  jar of McCormack Sesame seeds many years ago. I used them once and a couple of years later when I was cleaning out, I tossed them. Not because they were rancid, but because they were old. To this day I have never had a need for sesame seeds. (I can't digest them.) Considering that they were a national name brand, would they have gone rancid? They were the white kind.



Addie, no one can digest them. If they're consumed whole, they just go right through. That's how fiber cleans out the intestines. 

Yes, they would have been rancid after sitting in a cabinet for two years. It doesn't matter what brand they are - like other foods, they just won't be fresh after that long.


----------



## Addie (Jun 21, 2014)

GotGarlic said:


> Addie, no one can digest them. If they're consumed whole, they just go right through. That's how fiber cleans out the intestines.
> 
> Yes, they would have been rancid after sitting in a cabinet for two years. It doesn't matter what brand they are - like other foods, they just won't be fresh after that long.



Thank you for the quick response. So glad I tossed them and didn't try to use them again.


----------



## Dawgluver (Jun 21, 2014)

What GG said.  I'm keeping mine in the fridge from now on.  Like I do with sesame oil and any other nuts and seeds.


----------



## GotGarlic (Jun 21, 2014)

I actually keep my nuts and seeds in the freezer, but I keep sesame oil in the fridge.


----------



## Kayelle (Jul 8, 2017)

*Bump*

This thread is sure worth a re-read this time of year for inspiration!

Any other ideas for this hot weather?


----------



## GotGarlic (Jul 8, 2017)

Kayelle said:


> *Bump*
> 
> This thread is sure worth a re-read this time of year for inspiration!
> 
> Any other ideas for this hot weather?


Great idea! I'll let you know after I reread the thread  Looking forward to revisiting this


----------



## LPBeier (Jul 8, 2017)

I haven't re-read it yet, however, my eating habits have changed a lot in the past 3 years. 

One of my staples is avocado. I put it in salads, slice it like a side, make guacamole, or put it in a sandwich. While it is good any time of year, it is one of my summer staples!


----------



## larry_stewart (Jul 8, 2017)

Tabouli ( how ever it is spelled, I think I spell it differently each time I write it.
Cucumber salad
Corn on the cob
Fresh tomatoes sliced
Fresh tomato, red onion/ cucumber/ feta salad
String beans ( any way I can make them )
Saute'd zucchini ( with a little butter/ S&P)


These are the ones coming to mind,  Im sure Ill add others as I think of them.


----------



## Andy M. (Jul 8, 2017)

I wonder why I never responded three years ago. . .

Potato Salad
Pasta salad
Cucumber salad with sour cream
Asian cucumber salad
Sesame noodles
Corn on the cob
Tossed salad
Grilled zucchini
Tomato avocado salad
Cole slaw


----------



## Addie (Jul 8, 2017)

Dawgluver said:


> What GG said.  I'm keeping mine in the fridge from now on.  Like I do with sesame oil and any other nuts and seeds.



I keep all of my nuts or seeds in the freezer. Why didn't I think of the Sesame seeds?


----------



## Addie (Jul 8, 2017)

When I make potato salad, I use Maine or P.E.I. potatoes. I find that if cut and seasoned while still warm, they absorb the flavors of the seasonings easier. Celery and onion are finely diced and I toss them with the salt, Italian seasoning and pepper. Then I add it all to the diced potato. Mayo is always the last to go in. I also peel the potatoes. My family is not fond of the skins. You get a big "YUK" when they come across them in cold food.


----------



## Sagittarius (Jul 8, 2017)

Some wonderful ideas. 
Thank you for posting.

I adore salads ranging from Caprese, Fennel with orange or Ruby grapefruit & fresh mint leaves, Rocket (arugula) with Radicchio and a simple vinaigrette, an Antipasto, Ceviche, Tabuli,  Quinoa Salad, Greek Salad, Hummus, Babaghanouj,  French Gaspacho,  Spanish Gazpacho and Tapenade with Kalamata Olives ..  Cole Slaw ..  An Asian Salad interests me ..  

I like to keep it very light and nothing  hot.  

Have a nice weekend ..


----------



## Whiskadoodle (Jul 8, 2017)

A check mark after everything Larry says, grilled zukes though. Pesto

I haven't made kebabs of any kind lately, so things on sticks sounds good.

7 layer salad if serving a bunch.   Iceberg lettuce on the bottom,  layer up w/  sliced veggies, cover the top  with still frozen peas.  Seal completely over with mayo  (Dx uses miracle whip w/ a spoonful of sugar), refrigerate.      The moisture from the peas somehow works its way to the bottom and really crisps up the lettuce.  Top with shredded cheese and I like to add parsley before serving.   

This may sound sort of ordinary, but a good BLT ( with avocado or cucumber) is really good in summer.


----------



## Vinylhanger (Jul 9, 2017)

My favorite sides are BBQ'd brown sugared califlower, BBQ zucchini, poppers or bacon wrapped sprouts.

As well as the typical beans, corn or baked potatoes on the grill.

If going simple, I like a plain bagged salad and raspberry vinegrette.

And I agree, food on  a stick sounds yummy.


----------



## CakePoet (Jul 9, 2017)

New potatoes, boiled with dill weed and salt , tossed with chopped  dill weed and butter. Favourite summer  sidedish.


----------



## GotGarlic (Jul 9, 2017)

I've been making a lot of watermelon-feta salad with mint the last couple of years. I sometimes add cucumbers, too: http://www.seriouseats.com/recipes/2016/06/watermelon-feta-mint-salad-recipe.html.


----------



## Dawgluver (Jul 9, 2017)

GotGarlic said:


> I've been making a lot of watermelon-feta salad with mint the last couple of years. I sometimes add cucumbers, too: http://www.seriouseats.com/recipes/2016/06/watermelon-feta-mint-salad-recipe.html.
> View attachment 27220




Mmm.  I like the sound of this, GG.


----------



## GotGarlic (Jul 9, 2017)

Dawgluver said:


> Mmm.  I like the sound of this, GG.


It's delicious, Dawg. So refreshing


----------



## BlueMoods (Jul 9, 2017)

Sliced tomatoes
Melon and mint salad
Capresse Salad
Sushi or California rolls (depending if I have Sushi quality fish available or not)
raibow pasta salad
red rice salad
quinoa
Corn on the cob
Summer Squash sautéed or pickled
Three bean salad.

My go to sides for summer.


----------



## CraigC (Jul 9, 2017)

I like:

Cold Asian noodles
Persian cukes in an Asian, spicy, vinegar dressing
vinegar based coleslaws
Conch salad
Ceviche
Caprese salad, with either tomato or roasted red bell
Beef Carpoccio
Shrimp cocktail
Seafood salad
Poke with tuna
Prosciutto con Melon (has to be di Parma or San Daniele)  

I'm sure I've left some out.


----------



## CraigC (Jul 10, 2017)

I just remembered this "salad".

Spiedini Hoagies with Caprese Relish Recipe | Bobby Flay | Food Network

The second paragraph are the directions for the salad/relish. I like it as is or as garnish on Italian hoagies, especially grilled sausage hoagies.


----------

